# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Odessa Barb

## lost

Am thinking of getting some of these but not sure if my 100l tank is big enough,my son has some of these in his tank and they do look very nice
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...09&pcatid=1009

----------


## Gary R

They are easy to keep for most  :pmsl: 

your tank should be ok for them Dave.

peaceful with same short of fish ...others they might nip there fins abit 

You would be better with 4 or 5 of them as they like to be in groups with lots of plants to swim in and out of but not to high.

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz like I say I don't think my tank is big enough for 4 or 5 I will have to look in to it nice fish tho

----------


## Gary R

100L is 20 gals that's ok for 5 of them plus you got a sump ......

Here found this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYbhC9YiwGk

----------


## lost

I might see if I can find some then I might invest in some rams

----------


## Gary R

I had some German Blue and golds rams years ago, nice fish nice colours on them but I found them hard to keep, but that could of been me  :Smile:  ....PH needs to be around 6 and make sure your water quality is good.

----------

*lost* (30-11-2015)

----------

